
DNS Queries Over HTTPS (DoH) - okket
https://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc8484.txt
======
okket
HTML version:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8484](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8484)

